# Top ten tips for parents of newly diagnosed t1 child



## Northerner (May 30, 2015)

Good blog by Julia, mother of a T1 child 

https://motherbetic.wordpress.com/2015/05/30/top-ten-tips-for-parents-of-newly-diagnosed-t1-child/


----------



## Bloden (Jun 1, 2015)

Great advice for adults dx with T1 too.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2015)

.... and also for the long term T1 as a reminder I thought Bloden !


----------



## Bloden (Jun 1, 2015)

Try saying "top ten tips" x 10 really quickly...


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2015)

Being positive is the best way.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2015)

Motherbetic !  My mam was great with getting good control of me.


----------

